# Ranch Dressing Recipe



## bknox (Jul 26, 2005)

I have never really been a big fan of Ranch Dressing but with hot weather at hand I have been searching out hot weather food and salad is high on the list.

I found this recipe which claimed to be the original recipe from the Hidden Valley Guest Ranch (Santa Barbara), created in the 1950's. It very well could be, it is really good.

RANCH DRESSING

1/2 	cup mayonnaise	or sour cream	
1 	clove garlic, peeled	
2-3 	pinches kosher salt	
3/4 	cup buttermilk	
2-3 	tablespoons fresh lime juice	
1 	tablespoon cilantro, minced	
1 	tablespoon fresh chives, snipped	
	kosher salt	
	black pepper	


1.	Mash together the garlic cloves and salt until a paste is formed.

2.	Remove to a small bowl or a jar with a tight fitting lid.

3.	Add and whisk together buttermilk, lime juice, cilantro and chives until well blended.

4.	Taste and adjust the seasonings with salt and pepper.

5.	Use immediately or cover and refrigerate.

I used this chilled and loved it.

Enjoy 
Bryan


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 26, 2005)

That does sound really good, Bryan.  I'll be sure to give it a try soon!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Bryan!  It sounds good.  

 Barbara


----------



## bknox (Jul 26, 2005)

You may never use store bought again. 

When I made this recipe I had cracked black pepper on hand. It is a little bigger than regular pepper mill pepper. We ate it on salad and used it as a dip for chicken skewers. I would also use it on sandwiches as a spread.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

In the winter I do use the dry mix, with either yogurt or buttermilk halved with mayo.  In the summer I use whatever herbs are on hand (and this year there are plenty).  I agree, making your own is so much better.  I use it for everything -- a dip, a sandwich spread, a topping for baked potatoes, as the dressing in potato or pasta salads.  You can tip in a little blue cheese, or you can use oregano, basil, and a bit of parm to make it Italian.  Add a touch of catsup and some finely chopped pickle and you have ... well, I could go on and on.  Thanks, bknox, for bringing up a super recipe for summer that is what I call "Forgiving" in that you can add and subtract and it's still great.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I'll try that!

My favorite salad dressing is ranch. I prefer it all the time in restaurants over anything else.


----------



## candelbc (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! This gives me a great base to try new things too.. GREAT POST!

I am planning on adding a little southwest seasoning to make it a chip dip with Tostidos! I'll let you know if I get a chance.


----------



## Ali (Apr 3, 2007)

I love Ranch dressing and this sounds like it would be much better than store bought, especially with the addition of chives - I love them.

Thanks for sharing.

~Ali


----------



## letevic (Apr 8, 2007)

I love Ranch dressing.  I'll give this home made version a try!

Victoria


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll wait for the warmer weather and give it a whirl because I'll be eating salads to avoid heating up the kitchen by cooking.


----------

